# BellFab Smoker



## yoni63 (Jan 19, 2013)

Getting ready to drop the hammer on a new BellFab Smoker.  Going with the single axle trailer build, not sure on dimensions just yet, vertical box and horizontal chamber will probably be all I have him do for it.  Any suggestions as far as that goes?  I know some of you have BellFab builds.


----------



## yoni63 (Jan 25, 2013)

With all the suggestions and advice I got (big LOL here), I decided to go with this little marvel right here.  













S__1E00 (1).jpg



__ yoni63
__ Jan 25, 2013


----------



## themule69 (Jan 25, 2013)

i see many great years of Q coming from it. post pics as you try to burn it up.

happy smoken.

david


----------



## lee 277 (Jan 25, 2013)

Very nice.


----------



## yoni63 (Jan 27, 2013)

First smoke, more pics to come. 













IMAG0184.jpg



__ yoni63
__ Jan 27, 2013


----------



## tjohnson (Jan 27, 2013)

Very Purdy


----------



## rickw (Jan 27, 2013)

Real nice. How about some inside shots.


----------



## yoni63 (Jan 28, 2013)

Brisket came off really good.  Just a tad heavy on bark, but it's mainly due to the brown sugar I put in the rub.  It gave me a real good chance to get a feel for temp regulation on this new smoker though.  













IMAG0198.jpg



__ yoni63
__ Jan 28, 2013






Wrapped at 175, taken on up to 190, then rested for about an hour prior to slicing.


----------



## yoni63 (Jan 28, 2013)

I'll take some interior shots of the smoker soon as I get a chance.  It got dark on me tonight.


----------



## yoni63 (Feb 11, 2013)

S__9E01.jpg



__ yoni63
__ Feb 11, 2013






Here's a shot of it during the build.  I keep getting sidetracked during the smoking and forget to take the pics of the interior, so thought I'd post this one.


----------



## yoni63 (Feb 11, 2013)

S__1E00.jpg



__ yoni63
__ Feb 11, 2013






Another interior shot. All racks slide out.


----------



## yoni63 (Feb 11, 2013)

858054_4179887265908_1095495254_o.jpg



__ yoni63
__ Feb 11, 2013






A little on the blurry side, but did two racks of these last night plus some Asian beef short ribs. Pic looks like they are glazed, but they are just dry rubbed.  Turned out fabulous. I highly recommend Bellfab if you're wanting to get into a large wood burner without having to pay for popularity.  Craig Bell is definitely a craftsman and his prices are unbelievably low.  I've been all over this trailer/smoker and cannot find one place where I would call a mistake.  I don't mean to advertise, but if you're like me and don't make a ton of money but find that smoking is something you really love to do, you need to at least give this man a call.  Super guy, extremely nice!  Happy Smoking!


----------

